# Jersey C.I. Kenpo



## kenpoworks (Mar 26, 2004)

ANYONE VISITING JERSEYC.I.,WHO WISHES TO CARRY ON TRAINING OR ANY LOCAL "KENPOKA" WHO IS LOOKING FOR AN EXTRA NIGHT OR A DIFFERENT OUT LOOK, CHECK OUT THE MONTL'ABBE CLUB.
CLUB INFO ON WWW.KENPO-WORKS.COM, OR CLICK ABOVE AND SEND ME A MESSAGE
EVERYONE IS MADE WELCOME.
RICHY
PS THE KIDS CLASSES ARE JUST ABOUT FULL.


----------



## kenpoworks (Mar 26, 2004)

CHECK OUT THE OLD WEBSITE FOR SOME PHOTOS.
www.kenpoworks.mysite.freeserve.com


----------



## Les (Mar 27, 2004)

I have been privileged to train with Mr Matthews many times over the years, and I can recommend a visit to his club.

His enthusiasm for, and commitment to Kenpo guarantee an excellent workout with loads of knowledge.

Les


----------



## kenpoworks (Mar 28, 2004)

*WOW!*
Thank you so much Les, Any chance of me coming home to the promised land (NEWCASTLE) to do a bit with you and your guy's.
with respect
RICHY>



			
				Les said:
			
		

> I have been privileged to train with Mr Matthews many times over the years, and I can recommend a visit to his club.
> 
> His enthusiasm for, and commitment to Kenpo guarantee an excellent workout with loads of knowledge.
> 
> Les


----------



## Doc (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm coming that way in July. Contact Kevin Mills at SPIRE0951@aol.com 
I'd Like to meet some of you guys in or out of the seminars. I'll be around for a week.


----------



## cdhall (Apr 28, 2004)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> ANYONE VISITING JERSEYC.I.,WHO WISHES TO CARRY ON TRAINING OR ANY LOCAL "KENPOKA" WHO IS LOOKING FOR AN EXTRA NIGHT OR A DIFFERENT OUT LOOK, CHECK OUT THE MONTL'ABBE CLUB.
> CLUB INFO ON WWW.KENPO-WORKS.COM, OR CLICK ABOVE AND SEND ME A MESSAGE
> EVERYONE IS MADE WELCOME.
> RICHY
> PS THE KIDS CLASSES ARE JUST ABOUT FULL.


Beautiful website. I'll keep checking. Not likely I'll get out there in the near future, but I will visit the website again. Well done.


----------

